# Winterharte Schwimmpflanzen ?



## fiseloer (29. Juli 2015)

Liebe Teichfreunde,

welche schwimmenden Teichpflanzen sind eigentlich winterhart ?

Gruß Klaus


----------



## Christine (29. Juli 2015)

Der __ Froschbiss zum Beispiel. Die Blätter gammeln zwar weg, aber Überwinterungsknospen überstehen die kalte Jahreszeit am Boden liegend und bilden dann neue Pflanzen. __ Wassersalat und Wasserhyazinthe sind nicht winterhart. Schwimmfarn und Feenmoos bedingt.


----------



## willi1954 (30. Juli 2015)

ebenso Knöterich oder schwimmendes __ Laichkraut, absolut winterhart. Aber Vorsicht, es kann sich stark ausbreiten 

Gruss Willi


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (30. Juli 2015)

HI Klaus

geht's um echte Schwimmpflanzen oder um Schwimmblattpflanzen

bei ersten hängen die Wurzeln unter der Pflanze im Wasser und haben nur selten festen Kontakt mit dem Gewässergrund (Froschbiß, __ Wasserlinsen, Teichlinsen, __ Wasserhyazinte, __ Wassersalat, Feenmoos, Schwimmfarn, Wassereuphorbie u.a.)

die anderen wurzeln immer fest im Bodengrund und lassen die Blattspreiten/Blüten an langen Stielen an der Wasseroberfläche fluten. Dazu gehören u.a. Seerosen, __ Teichrosen, __ Wasserknöterich, __ Seekanne, schwimmendes __ Laichkraut, __ Wassernuß, Schwimmlöffel

MfG Frank


----------



## fiseloer (30. Juli 2015)

Hallo Frank,

grundsätzlich wäre mir das egal, wobei ich dazu sagen muss, dass ich so gut wie keinen Bodengrund habe.
Da müsste ich die Pflanzen dann in einen Korb setzen.

Danke und Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Tottoabs (30. Juli 2015)

Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> __ Wassernuß


Wassernuss auch.....? Oder nur Zeitweise mit Verbindung zum Boden?


----------

